# [HW] Nuovi Driver nvidia!

## motaboy

Proprio oggi stavo leggendo che ad agosto-settembre dovrebbero uscire i nuovi driver dell'nvidia e visto che col mio 2.6.7 i vecchi non hanno intenzione di andare speravo in questi.

E guarda qua cosa mi trovo oggi nei bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55714

sono usciti i nuovi 6106 (chi é che si inventa questi numeri? e secondo quale logica illogica?)

Devo ancora installarli perció non posso ancora dire nulla. 

Speró che siano utili a quelli che hanno problemi come me.

----------

## MyZelF

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> sono usciti i nuovi 6106 (chi é che si inventa questi numeri? e secondo quale logica illogica?)

 

Non si tratta del numero di build?

----------

## motaboy

Da quello che ho letto dovrebbero supportare il 4K stack, regparam, le ultime schede e tante altre cose.

Inoltre é la prima release che esce in contemporanea con quella per winzozz.

----------

## motaboy

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non si tratta del numero di build?

 

Zi. Ma preferirei numeri di versioni piú belli.. E troppo winzozziano  :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

Ok. Li ho installati e finalmente funzionano anche col 2.6.7! Adesso non mi resta che provare col 4K stack e regparam.

Ho visto che hanno aggiornato alle OPENGL 1.5.1.

----------

## X-Drum

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ok. Li ho installati e finalmente funzionano anche col 2.6.7! Adesso non mi resta che provare col 4K stack e regparam.
> 
> Ho visto che hanno aggiornato alle OPENGL 1.5.1.

 

speriamo bene per quel motivo uso ancora lo stack a 8K

----------

## koma

Tutto fuinza per me .. sono passato da 1400 a 1700 punti  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> Tutto fuinza per me .. sono passato da 1400 a 1700 punti 

 

ma c'è ne sono di nuovi nel portage?

io vedo sempre gli stessi, quelli che ho installato, se c'è ne fossero di nuovi, magari risolverei alcuni problei che ho...

grazie

----------

## motaboy

devi aspettare. O ti vai a prendere gli ebuild nel bug che ho postato (se hai letto la guide che ti avevo consigliato allora ce la fai  :Smile:  ). o aspetti che li mettano nel portage.

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> devi aspettare. O ti vai a prendere gli ebuild nel bug che ho postato (se hai letto la guide che ti avevo consigliato allora ce la fai  ). o aspetti che li mettano nel portage.

 

quale guida...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

questi funzionano con 4stack?

----------

## motaboy

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> questi funzionano con 4stack?

 

Come ho scritto prima, a detta dell'nvidia e per chi li ha provato sembrano funzionare.

----------

## X-Drum

ok ci sono pure io!

incremento delle prestazioni!!!

ho dovuto fetchare a mano la patch per le glx!  

```
nvidia-glx-1.0.5328-defines.patch
```

 boh cmq fa lo stesso!

@marconordkapp: assicurati di avere la seguente linea decommentata in /etc/make.conf:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

segui il link di motaboy e scarica i due ebuilds:

```

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.ebuild

nvidia-glx-1.0.6106.ebuild

mkdir /usr/local/portage/nvidia-kernel

mkdir /usr/local/portage/nvidia-glx

cp nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.ebuild /usr/local/portage/nvidia-kernel/

cp nvidia-glx-1.0.6106.ebuild /usr/local/portage/nvidia-glx/

ebuild /usr/local/portage/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.ebuild digest

ebuild /usr/local/portage/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.6106.ebuild digest

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

```

enjoy

----------

## motaboy

Se guardate il bug, hanno modificato alcune cose e c'é il collegamento per i nuovi ebuild.

----------

## marco86

grazie a tutti, adesso vediamo che casino riesco a fare, da buon n00b  :Embarassed: 

vi faro sapere...

----------

## marco86

detto fatto!! Ecco i miei errori!

```
Linux02 root # ebuild /usr/local/portage/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.ebuild digest                                                                 !!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

Linux02 root #

```

e qui il mio make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#netselect is currently unable to handle ipv6, changing to Deep Test

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LINGUAS="it en"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

cosa dovrei fare? ho seguito passo a passo quello che mi ha postato X-drum!

Grazie per la pazienza  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cyfred

```
/usr/local/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel
```

*media-video

Uso http://dev.gentoo.org/~cyfred/overlay/media-video/nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2

Segnali prego i risultati a https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55714

----------

## marco86

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel
> ```
> ...

 

ma vuoi dire che devo cambiare il percorso o scaricare qls dal sito che mi hai postato?

----------

## marco86

raga, io ho scaricato tutto da qua!

http://dev.gentoo.org/~cyfred/overlay/media-video/nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2

bene, nella mia grande ignoranza ho messo quei file il /usr/local/portage/media-video/

e all'interno della suddetta cartella ne ho create altre 2, un nvidia-kernel e l'altra nvidia-glx,

e in queste 2 cartelle ho scaricato i file del sito che ho appena postato!

da quello che ho capito, adesso dando emerge nvidia-kernel dovrebbe compilarmi i pacchetti in /usr/local/portage, ma continua a scaricarmi quelli vecchi!

non so più cosa fare..!1  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

ca***

SORRY  :Embarassed: 

ho omessso la directory sorry 100x  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## marco86

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ca***
> 
> SORRY 
> 
> ho omessso la directory sorry 100x  

 

guarda che non c'è problema!

senza i tuoi passaggi non sapevo come iniziare!

il fatto è che se do emerge nvidia-kernel, mi scompatto quello vecchio che ho adesso installato!

se guardi ti ho anche postato il make.conf, è giusto vero..?

----------

## cyfred

```
Uncomment #PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage   in /etc/make.conf

cd /usr/local/portage

mkdir -p media-video

cd media-video

tar xjf nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2

mkdir /etc/portage 

cd /etc/portage

echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> package.keywords

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -p
```

ebuilds sono ACCPET_KEYWORDS "~x86" mascherato

----------

## X-Drum

il make.conf è decommentato? giusto ma sei sicuro di avere gli ebuild al posto giusto?

visto che hai scaricato quel tar.bz2 fai cosi senn lo hai gia fatto:

"pulisci" /usr/local/portage/media-video togliendo le due dir nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx

poi:

```

cd /usr/lcal/portage/media-video

tar xvfj /path_dove_sta_il_file/nvidia-overlay.tar.bz2 

emerge -pv nvidia-kernel

```

che dovrebbe ritornare:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106   0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

a questo punto togli il -pv ed emergi entrmbi i pacchetti

//edit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" come detto su (oggi nn è giornata)

----------

## motaboy

@marconordkapp:

oppure basta che passi ad emerge il percorso completo dell'ebuild, cosi sei sicuro che ti emerge quello che vuoi tu.

P.S. Non eri tu quello a cui avevo consigliato il portage manual? Se ti ho confuso con un altro scusa.

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> @marconordkapp:
> 
> oppure basta che passi ad emerge il percorso completo dell'ebuild, cosi sei sicuro che ti emerge quello che vuoi tu.
> 
> P.S. Non eri tu quello a cui avevo consigliato il portage manual? Se ti ho confuso con un altro scusa.

 

no, non ero io, cmq me lo sono letto prima per i fatti miei, sai, capire un  pò di più non mi fa mica male!

grazie

P.S. @motaboy tu mi hai aiutato con Kppp  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

molto bene, credo che sia tutto ok, per avere una conferma che sia tutto installato?

adesso che gli ho installati, almeno credo, devo ricommentare la riga nel make.conf?

scusate le mille domande, ma sono un n00b al 100%  :Embarassed: 

----------

## akiross

Um, non e' per dire... ma come li faccio i benchmark?

Non capisco da dove li tirate fuori i "punti"  :Very Happy: 

Gracias!

----------

## marco86

```

Linux02 / # emerge -s nvidia

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit

      Latest version available: 1.2.0402.1900

      Latest version installed: 1.2.0402.1900

      Size of downloaded files: 3,675 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=cg_toolkit

      Description: nvidia's c graphics compiler toolkit

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6106

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6106

      Size of downloaded files: 7,969 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6106

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6106

      Size of downloaded files: 7,969 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

Linux02 / #

```

ok, gli ho installati, ma sono già nel portage?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

no la riga la puoi benissimo lasciare cosi

per avere conferma o fai un 

```
qpkg -I -v nvidia
```

//edit si sono installati prova a lancaire nvidia-settings

----------

## marco86

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Scusate lo sfogo! Funziona anche a me! Cmq ve l'avevo detto che avrei avuto problemi a installarli, ma GRAZIE a TUTTI VOI sono riuscito a metterli su! da nvidia settings me li vede correttamente!

 :Very Happy:  Grazie ancora a tutti, in particolare a X-Drum che non mi ha ucciso per le mille domande stupide!  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Um, non e' per dire... ma come li faccio i benchmark?
> 
> Non capisco da dove li tirate fuori i "punti" 
> 
> Gracias!

 

prova a dare questo comando

```
glxgears
```

ti va?

```

Linux02 root # glxgears

963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 192.600 FPS

1108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.600 FPS

1107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.400 FPS

1105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.000 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

Linux02 root #

```

su questa macchina c'è una vanta di 8mb, prima faceva al max 190, x stare in ufficio va + ke bene!

non ho ancora risolto il problema che se da console grafica passo a ctrl alt f1 e poi con alt f7 voglio tornare in grafica si pianta tutto!

mentre ci sono vi chiedo se sapete cosa può essere!

grazie ancora

----------

## marco86

correggo, dopo il riavvio non da più problemi! Adesso va davvero tutto!

e tutto grazie a voi!

alla prossima

----------

## X-Drum

 *akiross wrote:*   

> --Sayounara--
> 
> #exclude<windows.h>
> 
> (¯`·.¸_^-^AKIROSS^-^_¸.·´¯)
> ...

 

ma forse perche' nel database hanno usato un campo varchar invece di un tinytext o mediumtext   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

confermo lavorano  anche con lo stack a 4K

ho messo su i gentoo-dev-sources-r7

----------

## akiross

[OT]

X-Drum, grazie ma mi ero gia dato una risposta  :Very Happy:  La domanda che pongo e' puramente simbolica e retorica: il sistema ci opprime. Soprattutto se il sistema operativo e' Windows, per questo noi siamo qui  :Very Happy: 

Evviva Linux

[/OT]

Ora, i benchmark mi vanno. glxgears fa 1750 fps circa... vedro' appena aggiornati i driver (ora ho su la vecchia versione)

Grazie ciao!

EDIT

scusate la mia crassa ignoranza, ma qualcuno mi spiega meglio cos'e' lo stack da 4k/8k? Non serve spiegarmi cos'e' uno stack, vorrei solo capire cosa centrano questi due con i driver delle schede video

Danke

----------

## motaboy

A grandi linee riducendo le dimensioni dello stack in pagine da 4Kbyte  invece che da 8Kbyte  dovrebbero aumentare le performance del sistema perché negli x86 una pagina é formata appunto da 4Kbyte e per allocarne 8 il kernel deve trovarne 2 libere contigue.

A causa peró della riduzione delle dimensioni, alcuni moduli mal progettati (come quello dell'nvidia) fanno un overflow sullo stack e mandano in crisi tutto il sistema.

----------

## zUgLiO

[DOMANDA IDIOTA]

Dove si setta lo stack a 4k? non l'ho trovato, oppure non l'ho visto, nella configurazione del kernel

[/DOMANDA IDIOTA]

----------

## heXen

lo stack a 4k si setta nel "Kernel hacking" e dovrebbe già essere attivato

----------

## zUgLiO

Trovato, grazie 1000   :Smile: 

----------

